# Six More Die In Obama's Illegal War...



## slukasiewski (Apr 27, 2011)

Man opens fire on U.S. troops at airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, killing at least six, Afghan military official says.

"A 50-year-old man opened fire at armed U.S. military soldiers inside the airport after an argument between them turned serious," said Col. Baha Dur, chief of the public relations for the Afghan National Army. 


Meanwhile.... Obama golfs......  dithers......


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the body count was a little higher...

Afghan Military Officer Fires On NATO Troops, Killing 9: NATO 









> KABUL, Afghanistan  A veteran Afghan military pilot said to be distressed over his personal finances opened fire at Kabul airport after an argument Wednesday, killing eight U.S. troops and an American civilian contractor.
> 
> Those killed were trainers and advisers for the nascent Afghan air force. The shooting was the deadliest attack by a member of the Afghan security forces, or an insurgent impersonating them, on coalition troops or Afghan soldiers or policemen. There have been seven such attacks so far this year.
> 
> ...



Afghan Military Officer Fires On NATO Troops, Killing 9: NATO


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

Incidents like this are happening more and more in Afghanistan, the people that we are training are killing our soldiers, we need to get out of that country the people despise us and do not want us there.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I think the body count was a little higher...



I promise you.... the body count is higher just south of our border in Mexico and we are doing a fucking thing about it......

WHY ARE WE EVEN THERE?

We are setting Isreal up folks..... open your eyes!


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 28, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Man opens fire on U.S. troops at airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, killing at least six, Afghan military official says.
> 
> "A 50-year-old man opened fire at armed U.S. military soldiers inside the airport after an argument between them turned serious," said Col. Baha Dur, chief of the public relations for the Afghan National Army.
> 
> ...



Yep, it's a shame that Bush pussied out and left his mess for someone else to clean up.  Dirty bastard.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I think the body count was a little higher...
> ...



Well 10 years ago we went in there because of 9/11 and the Al Qaeda training camps that were there, not to mention to try and find Osama Bin Laden. However we have been there 10 years and this war has been underfunded, undermanned and just not a priority until recently, and its looking like its too late. Best thing would be to shut it down because we are not wanted there, and we are losing lives for nothing.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah we should just have kicked AQ's ass for a few months and left with a warning, mess with us and we will be back.
Instead we got into nation building...
Sheesh.  Fools never seem to learn.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Well just going for a few months and leaving wouldn't do anything because the Talibs and Al Qaeda would just re-group and re-open the camps after we leave. The problem is we never had enough troops in Afghanistan and once we invaded Iraq, that became our #1 priority, Afghanistan was neglected for years and that gave the Taliban all the time in the world to re-group and re-arm, we are seeing the reprucussions of that right now. We should have focused on Afghanistan and not jumped into an un-necessary war in Iraq.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



To make a lasting point, you need to follow Conan the Barbarian's advice........To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



The US is trying to fight wars against people and trying not to offend them at the same time, you cannot effectively win wars this way, if we had tried to fight the Germans and Japanese in WW2 and tried not to offend them at the same time, we'd all be typing in Japanese right now.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Crap!  I have to spread some rep around before I can hit you.

You are correct.  War should be the absolute last option left in a conflict.  When you chose to go  to war, you go to war to win.........period.  You put a hurting on your enemy so bad that they beg for mercy.  Then and only then do you show them any.  If you don't have the stomach for doing what is necessary, then you should never, ever pick the military option.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 28, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I remember when 9/11 happened, if we ever had a chance to take off the gloves and do what was necessary, it was than. I was in the Military back than and I remember so many people volunteering to deploy to Afghanistan, that momentum is now long gone and we squandered it, and this fiasco in Libya makes absolutely zero fucking sense.


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 29, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Man opens fire on U.S. troops at airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, killing at least six, Afghan military official says.
> 
> "A 50-year-old man opened fire at armed U.S. military soldiers inside the airport after an argument between them turned serious," said Col. Baha Dur, chief of the public relations for the Afghan National Army.
> 
> ...



Hey Sluk, if you are going to start threads.........you need to participate in them.


----------



## BaIloch (May 9, 2011)

well it is awful to hear the killing of us troops by the Afghan Military Officer who has served for afghan military as pilot for 20 years . I am afraid that these incidents are rapidly increasing day by day . Government should give protection to the us troops .


----------



## JBeukema (May 9, 2011)

Al Queda's winning. America is doomed.

If you need me, I'll be in Canada.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 10, 2011)

BaIloch said:


> well it is awful to hear the killing of us troops by the Afghan Military Officer who has served for afghan military as pilot for 20 years . I am afraid that these incidents are rapidly increasing day by day . Government should give protection to the us troops .



How the fuck could that clown serve as an Afghan pilot for "twenty years", did the Taliban or Northern Alliance create an air force after the soviets left or something? this story doesn't add up.


----------



## Caroljo (May 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Incidents like this are happening more and more in Afghanistan, the people that we are training are killing our soldiers, we need to get out of that country the people despise us and do not want us there.



My son hasn't been to afg..but has been to Iraq 3 times.  He's seen so much and i can't imagine how it effects our soldiers.  He told me about many that want us there and did what they could to help them. And then how their own people would kill them with no remorse. I'm sure Afg. is the same way.  Some want us and some don't.  He thinks we should just leave and let them kill themselves off then we can go back in and clean up.


----------



## Sallow (May 28, 2011)

Ghoster banned again??

Heavens!


----------



## Sallow (May 28, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Al Queda's winning. America is doomed.
> 
> If you need me, I'll be in Canada.



Don't let the door hit you on the ass..

Well you know.


----------



## uscitizen (May 28, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



God said to kill the women and children, not listen to their laments.


----------

